# Newbie from France



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi all Knitting Wooly Friends. Imaptient to join in the fun.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh thanks so much. Proud to be here. Knitting Paradise is gonna change my knitting style.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hi from northeast England Glad you could join us


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

blinky said:


> Oh thanks so much. Proud to be here. Knitting Paradise is gonna change my knitting style.


You got that right! Welcome from the Great NorthWest of U.S.A., the State of Washington up near the Canadian Border.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Michigan, USA


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh great to have knitty friends from the four sides of the planet at Knitting Paradise! Thanks for the super warm welcome Casey47.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Such a warm welcome Swedenme. Wow I really adore you. Thankyou.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Oregon USA.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome to KP from Texas.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan!! I'm so glad you are joining us!!! Lots to see and do here!!!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Enjoy! I have learned more in one year here than I had in 40+ years of knitting.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi ADW55. A very sweet welcome from Oregon. Thanks a million. Hugs xxx


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Jean, You warmed my heart. Thankyou.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi LadyBecket. Thanks for this very warm welcome. I'm really gonna learn a lot. Hugs xxx


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome from Illinois, USA.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Susan. Thanks for all your encouragement. I need it. There's so much to learn and share. Hugs xxx


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi AgilityBritts. An enormous knitty family here. Thanks so much for making me smile. Hugs xxx


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC... :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome from chilly upstate NY. You will love the site.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi DHobbit. A very big thankyou. xxx


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Naneast. Thanks for making me smile. I notice y're a cat lover. I've got 15 cats, my Newfoundland and my black Lab.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi RunforFitness. Thanks for your very kind warm welcome. It's 3.10 in the morning and my pillow is calling me. Wish you a good nite.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Mama879. Y're so sweet. Thanks for making me smile. I'm blest with an enormous Family at KP. Wish you all a very good nite. As said before, my pillow is calling me.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

welcome blinky, from Michigan, USA. KP is a wonderful place to be


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Pittsburgh PA


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome from Thailand.


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Welcome from me - I'm also in France!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Bonjour et bienvenue! I know you will love this site and all the information you get here. It certainly has improved my knitting skills.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome from Canada!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pennsylvania USA


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome from TX from a French expatriate You will love this site Odette


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello there from Tennessee ~


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama USA.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome from Florida


----------



## Ginny75 (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome from west central Ohio, USA. I visited France last April and enjoyed it very much. Everyone was very friendly and helpful. I hope to return one day.


----------



## ann.peacock (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi welcome ,I too live in France xx


----------



## janistwins1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello for the South, Vacherie, LA


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome - you will learn a lot here.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome from Trois-Rivieres, Quebec, Canada. French is my mother language too. Knitting Paradise is the best forum with many helpful and kind people. You will love it!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from cold far northern Florida, USA.

Hazel


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Bienvenue a KP!


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome! I hope you will enjoy this!! I have learned so much from the helpful members here!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from hot and sunny Arizona (USA).


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome from Washington State,USA.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Marge. This is paradise indeed. Thanks for your warm welcome. Hugs


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Burgher. Love your little furry pal. Thanks for your warm welcome.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Hazel, I love this Forum and I am proud to be here.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Bonsoir Mollie. Je suis super contente d'être parmi vous. Bisou.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi smbrnnha. Thanks for being so nice to me. Yea, it's great to learn and great to SHARE.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Neeterbug. Many thanks for this warm welcome.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Gabriell, You are so sweet.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Watchglass. Oh those furries are so cute. I guess I'm gonna learn quite a lot and ENJOY my holidays at KP.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi spinner24. I'm in Essonne and you? I'll need another brain and two extra hands as there's so much to learn here.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Bonsoir Samdog13. Thanks for this warm welcome. There's so much going on at KP.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Bonidale. Thankyou and it's great to be here.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi NanaMc. Thankyou. There's so much to learn share at KP.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi tweeter. Thankyou. It seems you've been here since the "Grand Opening of KP". Bravo.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Paperclip. Thankyou. This is paradise indeed.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Happycamper. I love this site. Full of Treasure.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi JuliaKay. Thankyou. Let the adventure begin.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Roseknit. Thankyou. I fell into a pot of gold. This is extraordinary.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Ginny75. Thankyou. So glad you enjoyed your stay. Did you try the wines and champagnes?


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Ann.Peacock. Thankyou. I live in Essonne and you?


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi janistwins1. Thanks for this warm welcome.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi MEN-k2-. Thankyou. I truly enjoy being at KP.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Leigh09. Thankyou. It's so nice to LEARN and to SHARE.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi tricotscalins. Thankyou. This is an amazing site. I am proud to be here.


----------



## Mrs E (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello Blinky and welcome from Nottingham and Sherwood Forest.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi. Thankyou for this warm welcome. I feel so proud to be here. The weather is so bad that we have to be at KP to keep away from the cold.



Mrs E said:


> Hello Blinky and welcome from Nottingham and Sherwood Forest.


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome from Canada.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi and many thanks for this warm welcome. Are you knee deep in snow?



Mary-Lou said:


> Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi and a big thankyou. Being in KP keeps me warm.



AiLin said:


> Welcome from Canada.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sandy DG (Aug 9, 2014)

Welcome from across the pond in Arizona


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi. Many thanks for this warm welcome. I envy your weather. The weather where I live, is not so good, rain and wind. At least there's somebody who enjoys it, my 11 year young Newfoundland.



standsalonewolf said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings from Australia


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Sandy. Thankyou. What's the temperature there now? Over 100°F? I envy you.



Sandy DG said:


> Welcome from across the pond in Arizona


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi. Thanks for your very warm welcome. KP is bringing me endless happiness. What a great place to learn and share and make FRIENDS. Give a hug to all the Koalas.



oge designs said:


> Greetings from Australia


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

"Bonjour et bienvenu" from Georgia, USA!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

"Bonjour et bienvenu" from Georgia, USA!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and another warm welcome from Australia.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Bonjour et merci de tout coeur. Wow that was really so kind. By the way, you've got a very sweet smile.



mzmom1 said:


> "Bonjour et bienvenu" from Georgia, USA!


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi. A very big thankyou. Wow, KP has sent rays of sunshine into my heart. It's 0h30 and my pillow is calling me. Many hugs to all the Koalas.



Hannelore said:


> Hi and another warm welcome from Australia.


----------



## Manddevans (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi from Denise in Townsville Australia you will love the site


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

hello from Canada.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

You've created quite a buzz here, ami....and that's a GOOD thing! Welcome from Alabama, USA.
You're gonna have fun - I can tell.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi, I am addicted to KP. Love this site too. Big hugs to all the Koalas.



Manddevans said:


> Hi from Denise in Townsville Australia you will love the site


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Aaaawww y're really adorable. Thanks so much for your very warm welcome. I think I'm already hooked here. Yea, we're gonna have fun.



Pocahontas said:


> You've created quite a buzz here, ami....and that's a GOOD thing! Welcome from Alabama, USA.
> You're gonna have fun - I can tell.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi and another warm welcome from Northern Virginia. I think you are going to have fun and really enjoy this site. I've been on here for almost 4 years now! Had lots of laughs, shared, and learned many things too!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome from northern Nevada, it is sweater and scarf weather here. I have found delightful people here, I have learned a lot and enjoyed seeing the projects of others.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Blinky, welcome from Perth, Western Australia. I could say you are going to love it here, but I think you do already. Lots of amazing, talented, friendly and very helpful people from all around the world. One great big family of friends &#128512;


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi and Good Morning. You are so sweet. Thankyou. Wow 4 years, I discovered this site a few days ago. I wondered if I shouldn't have had two more hands, more mischief then. There's so much going on and lots to learn. It's party time.



edithann said:


> Hi and another warm welcome from Northern Virginia. I think you are going to have fun and really enjoy this site. I've been on here for almost 4 years now! Had lots of laughs, shared, and learned many things too!


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Good Morning. Thankyou. I am really loving KP and all the lovely people. Fantastic. Loads of gold here. Please send us some sunshine if you have a ray or two. Hugs to all the Koalas.



RosD said:


> Hi Blinky, welcome from Perth, Western Australia. I could say you are going to love it here, but I think you do already. Lots of amazing, talented, friendly and very helpful people from all around the world. One great big family of friends &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi and THANKYOU for this warm welcome. We are lucky to be at KP to keep ourselves warm. I too love to admire others projects.



Pat FP said:


> Welcome from northern Nevada, it is sweater and scarf weather here. I have found delightful people here, I have learned a lot and enjoyed seeing the projects of others.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

blinky said:


> Hi Good Morning. Thankyou. I am really loving KP and all the lovely people. Fantastic. Loads of gold here. Please send us some sunshine if you have a ray or two. Hugs to all the Koalas.


Hi Blinky, I would send you some sunshine if I could. This morning we had a nasty thunderstorm and three people got struck with lightning. Hopefully nicer weather tomorrow. Glad you joined us 😀


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi and Good Morning. Thanks for the sunshine. I am really having fun and loving all of you. I am an addicted crafter, started knitting at the age of 5 with my Mom, crochet would not get into my empty brain. Learnt to crochet last year and made many ponchos. Learnt beading too. My regiment of cats are having fun with the beads while I crawl under the bed looking for the crystals. So I spend my time under the bed or running down the staircase to save my balls of yarn. Most of the time the yarn is munched, they think it's spaghetti.



bundyanne07 said:


> Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi and thankyou. Lovely to be here. I don't have housework or cleaning up. KP is keeping me really warm.



misszzzzz said:


> hello from Canada.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Ohlalala! Thunder and lightning, my 11 year young Newfoundland would break the doors to look for me to hide under my chair.



RosD said:


> Hi Blinky, I would send you some sunshine if I could. This morning we had a nasty thunderstorm and three people got struck with lightning. Hopefully nicer weather tomorrow. Glad you joined us &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

blinky said:


> Ohlalala! Thunder and lightning, my 11 year young Newfoundland would break the doors to look for me to hide under my chair.


Many years ago we had a Newfoundland, his name was Namu and he was terrified of thunderstorms and would run around going crazy and jumping on our bed. Not exactly a lap dog, but a beautiful boy and we miss him 💞


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi and a big thankyou. It's great to be here. Yea I'm gonna have fun, learning and sharing. My first attempt with crochet was to make an Entrelac blanket for my two dogs. They wouldn't notice if there were any ugly stitches but appreciate their blanket. When the cats get their paws into it, the Entrelac becomes pretty loopy, probably they liked it this way.



windowwonde28941 said:


> Welcome.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Bienvenue de Californie! You will love it....maybe a little too much, it's so addictive but so worth it.


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi where in France, my daughter lives in Quimper


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Bonjour et Merci. So sweet of you. I really got hooked here. I love KP and it's so great to have amazing and talented friends here. Thanks for making me smile.



ninie said:


> Bienvenue de Californie! You will love it....maybe a little too much, it's so addictive but so worth it.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi. I am in Essonne (91).



karenwhipple said:


> Hi where in France, my daughter lives in Quimper


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Hazel. Wow, thanks for this very warm welcome. How is your weather in London? Here it was sunny for a few days but we expect rain and heavy winds tomorrow. Maybe it will not be for us !!!! The neighboring town may enjoy this better than us!! At least it doesn't rain in KP. Wish you all the best.



Hazel Anne said:


> Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Canada.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi and THANKYOU for your very sweet welcome. Are snowfalkes falling on your window panes? I love snow and all its beauty but not in my garden. My Newfie gets hard balls of snow stuck in her paws and is unable to take a step further. Remedy is to get warm water quickly and dump her fat paws in and then dry her with her hair dryer. It's silly but she wears hand knitted socks when there's snow. My Dame is 11 and she has to have a very comfortable life now. I'm so proud of you all in KP, talented generous thoughtful and friendly people. Thanks so much for making me smile.



angelaine said:


> Hi and welcome from Canada.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

blinky said:


> Hi and THANKYOU for your very sweet welcome. Are snowfalkes falling on your window panes? I love snow and all its beauty but not in my garden. My Newfie gets hard balls of snow stuck in her paws and is unable to take a step further. Remedy is to get warm water quickly and dump her fat paws in and then dry her with her hair dryer. It's silly but she wears hand knitted socks when there's snow. My Dame is 11 and she has to have a very comfortable life now. I'm so proud of you all in KP, talented generous thoughtful and friendly people. Thanks so much for making me smile.


The socks or slippers are the best things for her feet, they will keep
her feet clean and in good shape.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Y're so very sweet. What wouldn't I do to protect this bear. I bite my nails when November approaches hoping to have my doggy for Christmas. Once the season is over, I will re-start my anxiety trusting she would spend her 12th birthday in July. So sad their life span is so short. She has been my water rescue dog for 7 years. She retired 4 years ago. I hated making her a slave at everybody's orders in the Newfie Club. She has Laser Therapy for her hind legs and spine every two weeks as she finds it difficult to raise her back off the floor. Her big back is often off her mattress. She can look so silly with her socks on. She loves when I giggle at her. She has to wash her fat paws in her small pool before getting indoors if not her paws smell rotten cheese!!!



ADW55 said:


> The socks or slippers are the best things for her feet, they will keep
> her feet clean and in good shape.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

By the way, I love your Lighthouse Afghan. It's gorgeous. Worth a fortune, sublime. You are truly a talented Lady. Bravo.



angelaine said:


> Hi and welcome from Canada :


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

How old was this little bear when he left you? Was he black, bronze or black with a small white chest? I just don't know how you survived. There may have been an emptiness in your home. Gosh it brings tears into my eyes. Have you got another doggy? Mine isn't a lap dog either but a lap top. When I'm at my computer, she gets onto my bed (there are two very thick cushions for her to climb before jumping onto my bed) and then she puts her chin on my lap and spies everything I do on the computer. My Lab wants to do the samething but first come first served. Both are 11 years, Dusky my Newf being three months older than Judy.



RosD said:


> Many years ago we had a Newfoundland, his name was Namu and he was terrified of thunderstorms and would run around going crazy and jumping on our bed. Not exactly a lap dog, but a beautiful boy and we miss him &#55357;&#56478;


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi SouthernGirl. Many thanks for this warm welcome. I've not been able to sit much at the computer since beginning January coz I've got a herniated disc. Double trouble, the operation is urgent but I can't possibly get paralyzed, just in case the op is not a success!!! The nerves are pinching so hard that I can't walk - on a wheelchair. Everything has come to a halt, no knitting, crafts, nothing. Totally depressed. I'm so happy you for this kind message. Thanks for making me smile.


----------

